# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  ενδοσυνενοηση

## darthtony

έχουμε στο σπίτι μια ενδοσυννενόηση(ενσύρματη).είναι δύο συσκευές, η μια στον πρώτο και η άλλη στον 4ο όροφο και συνδέονται με καλώδιο που πάει έξωτερικά του κτιρίου. 
 Τελευταία άρχισαν να κάνουν θόρυβο. δηλαδή δουλεύουν, αλλά μαζί με τη φωνή ακούγεται και ένας ενοχλητικός θόρυβος.
 Αρχικά νόμιζα οτι φταίει το καλώδιο(πολλά μέτρα εκτεθειμένο) αλλά σύνδεσα τις συσκευές με μικρότερο καλώδιο (2 μέτρα) και τίποτα δεν άλλαξε. 
τις άνοιξα να δώ τι γίνεται, αλλά εκ πρώτης όψεως δεν είδα τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο που μπορεί να το προκαλούσε.
Καμια ιδέα?να σημειώσω οτι η μια συσκευή συνδέεται στην πρίζα,(ανώ η άλλη όχι) και συνδέονται μεταξύ τους με δύο καλώδια.

----------


## gep58

Αντώνη,
κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρέπει ο θόρυβος που αναφέρεις να προέρχεται από το τροφοδοτικό της ενδοσυννενόησης.
Αν την έχεις αρκετό καιρό συνηγορεί ακόμη περισσότερο.
Αλλάζοντας τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού πρέπει να έχεις το αποτέλεσμα που θέλεις, δηλ. την σωστή λειτουργία.

gep58

----------


## darthtony

μεγάλε σε ευχαριστω πολύ. Δεν ήξερα ποιοι ακριβώς πυκνωτές ήταν για το τροφοδοτικο(είναι στην ίδια πλακέτα) οπότε τους άλλαξα όλους, και ο θόρυβος εξαφανίστηκε. :Smile: 
Πάντως αυτοι που έβαλα δεν είναι και οι καλύτεροι(απο άλλη συσκευή βγαλμένοι) οπότε να περιμένο οτι σε λίγο καιρό θα ξαναρχήσει?

----------


## gep58

> Πάντως αυτοι που έβαλα δεν είναι και οι καλύτεροι(απο άλλη συσκευή βγαλμένοι) οπότε να περιμένο οτι σε λίγο καιρό θα ξαναρχήσει?


Ίσως ναι, ίσως όχι.
Πάντως το κόλπο το ξέρεις...

gep58

----------


## darthtony

έγινε man και πάλι σ'ευχαριστώ!

----------

